# Gothic Unikate



## MamaGothicMaus (9. April 2022)

Hallo meine Freunde,

ich suche alles zu Gothic. Allerdings bin ich nur noch an wirklich seltenen Stücken interessiert. Wer also streng limitieres besitzt oder Unikate, kann mich sehr gerne antexten.


----------

